# 1939 Mercury



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

This bike was my first balloon tire build and I still love this one as much as I did the day I finished it.





Sanded it all the way down to bare metal



Mocking it up



How I entered it into the RRB Build off




What it looks like today



Custom-tooled seat


----------

